# Do You Think You'll End Up A 30 Year Old Virgin?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Maybe? Maybe not?


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Already am.


----------



## afeerah (Dec 10, 2016)

If you wait for someone who has been your friend, shares similar interests and values, then the bond between you has to good no matter what age you start.
BE CAREFUL
I had a couple guys lie and say they are a virgin because later they said that means they would have no STDs, and I did get trichomonas from these lies about them being a virgin


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Not far off, but I also don't place any value on "losing my virginity" as any sort of measure of anything. I'm not seeking to date right now and I don't know when I'll decide I'm ready to try.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

It is very likely. Bordering on certainty even. I mean if you consider only objective facts there is no reason for me to not be a virgin by 30. But we're human and always hopeful. And you'll never know what happens next in this world.

(You do actually. And what's going to happen next is me being a virgin at 30)


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm putting it up for bid.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Maybe, maybe not


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Way past 30.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

probably


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

doe deer said:


> probably


you are very good looking in your avatar, so you should not worry. many guys want you. but you have to put yourself outhere. if you go to lets say a party , i am sure 10+ guys will come to you and try to get you in bed.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

ljubo said:


> you are very good looking in your avatar, so you should not worry. many guys want you. but you have to put yourself outhere. if you go to lets say a party , i am sure 10+ guys will come to you and try to get you in bed.


 my avatar is not me. apparently i really need to change it to stop the confusion.


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Literally, how can you think that that is her? That looks like a professional shot. Chances of it being her very low.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

doe deer said:


> my avatar is not me. apparently i really need to change it to stop the confusion.


ok.

i think you look something like this


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

God I hope mine doesn't grow back.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I picked probably since I'll still have the option of escorts open and like you've told me before, I don't know what life will bring me. Although I just feel like my psychological issues and eccentricities have amplified to the point where they have crushed any last hopes I could have had..for a "lasting" relationship, at least. And I've had a teacher that recently inspired me a little when he said a few times to not let your chances slip before it's too late. I aspire to achieve that sort of bravery, even though I have always been such a coward.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

ljubo said:


> ok.
> 
> i think you look something like this


 lololol ljubo, no


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

doe deer said:


> lololol ljubo, no


?


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

ljubo said:


> ?


mm hot


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Maybe? Maybe not?


yes, 100 %.

I have poor intelligence and is 0 on the look scale, this means i am virgin for life.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

*Do I think I will be a virgin this time next year?* I'm going to say a 75%-80% chance.

*Do I think I will be a 25 year old virgin?* Maybe, i'd give it a 50/50 chance.

*Do I think I will be a 30 year old virgin?* I already know I won't because if i'm 29 and still a virgin, i'm losing it to a prostitute.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

not a virgin. feels good mane.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Losing you virginity is not a big deal, everyone can do that with prostitutes.
The main goal is to have a girlfriend.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Overdrive said:


> The main goal is to have a girlfriend.


I am not sure.

What if she is really mean.

Or she dont want sex.

Or you dont like her.

Or she will break your heart.

Or you get your first gf when you are 40 and then its over after just 1 month and this is the only gf you ever will have.

Etc.

Getting a girlfriend will not be paradise as many think. Only a few people gets happy relationships in their life.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

ljubo said:


> I am not sure.
> 
> What if she is really mean.
> 
> ...


Well that's your point, go to prostitutes then if you want to lose you virginity.


----------



## Enyalius (Jul 10, 2013)

AffinityWing said:


> I picked probably since I'll still have the option of escorts open and like you've told me before, I don't know what life will bring me. Although I just feel like my psychological issues and eccentricities have amplified to the point where they have crushed any last hopes I could have had..for a "lasting" relationship, at least. And I've had a teacher that recently inspired me a little when he said a few times to not let your chances slip before it's too late. I aspire to achieve that sort of bravery, even though I have always been such a coward.


Listen to your teacher. He tells the truth. Its better to take a chance sometimes than to be forever wondering what might have been.


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

I probably will be at the rate I'm going, but a lot can change from now until I'm 30. There are too many factors to consider anything inevitable (i.e. Will my SA become manageable? Do have any solid dating options? Will I be alive by the time I'm 30? to name a few). I remain hopeful because I have faith that I can find love, whether it'd be before I'm 30 or after I'm 30. My own piece of "evidence" that tells me I won't be is I have always been a late bloomer in life. With hard work and luck, may I won't be one, but **** it if I am a virgin when I'm 30.

Losing my virginity is contingent upon finding someone I really like or love. I don't have any religious or moral reasons for this (I'm an atheist), but I have to have a deep connection with someone to perform such an intimate act.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

It's possible I could be a 30 year old virgin, my chances of being so are higher than a lot of people. Take my sister for instance, there was no way she could have been a 30 year old virgin. She was a cute petite blonde and socially extroverted party girl who had boyfriend after boyfriend in her teens and college years. It woudn't surprise me at all if she lost it at 15. I'm not hating on her or anything. I like my sister, I just realize that we didn't have the same problems in life. 

Pretty much everyone in my family were in relationships in their teens and early twenties. At thanksgiving or christmas gatherings, cousins would often bring their boyfriend/girlfriend along. One cousin in particular always seemed like she would get another boyfriend soon after the other. She went from a short buff guy to a muslim dude to a tall cook before finally marrying a cop at the age of 23 after about a year of engagement. Of course then again, half of my cousins were married before they were even 25 as a result of living in the country and not going to college.

And here I am 22 years old and still a kissless virgin. I may be the youngest in my family but I hold the distinction of being the oldest to still be a dateless, kissless, virgin. Even my cousins 14 year old daughter was in a relationship before I was. Although I blame my inexperience on my shyness around women and having aspergers. How do you expect us to find somebody of the opposite sex when we can't even make friends of the same sex? Just sayin.

And what adds further insult to my misery is when others claim how easy it is to get laid, how easy it is to find a girlfriend. "Yo bro, getting laid isn't hard at all." Meanwhile I can't even get a response back on Tinder. Yeah thanks buddy for making me feel like absolute sht! Can you please do me a favor and shut up?


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Probably not.
I lost my opportunity last year, but I think I can do it before I finish high school if I work real hard at it.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Well I lost my virginity at 31

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

scarpia said:


> I was. Then hookers turned me into a man. Then I became God. Couldn't have done it without the hookers.


Your god ? How so??

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

scarpia said:


> "I think therefore I am." Right? It's a fundamental tenant of philosophy. So I do a little math to it. You know if you add the same number to both sides of an equation the equation still hold true, right? The _addition property of equality_ says that adding the same number to each side of an equation gives you an equivalent equation. So if a=b then a+1 = b+1.
> 
> Saying it mathematically gives : I think = I am. Just add God to get " I think I am God = I AM God."
> Right? I believe it anyway. And my thoughts are the only ones that count to me.


Well I'm agnostic. So I don't believe you.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

the collector said:


> Well I'm agnostic. So I don't believe you.


agnostic: a person who believes that nothing is known or can be known of the existence or nature of God or of anything beyond material phenomena; a person who claims neither faith nor disbelief in God.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

scarpia said:


> agnostic: a person who believes that nothing is known or can be known of the existence or nature of God or of anything beyond material phenomena; a person who claims neither faith nor disbelief in God.


Your human dude!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

the collector said:


> Your human dude!


And why should I believe what a little ant says?


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Who cares. I don't care about sex.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

i think someone made a mistake when someone told me about Walruses, i think they were talking about Elephant Seals because i tried researching about Walruses and i couldn't find those facts that someone told me that most male Walruses don't get to mate, most die before being able to mate. However, i have been able to find something like that with male Elephant Seals, found some articles about them but not for the Walrus, it does say that a large portion, like more than half, varies like 80 to 90 percent of male elephant seals never get to mate, they die virgins.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Already am. Aiming for 40-year-old virgin next. Now there's a goal I can actually hit.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

4 years away from being a 50 year old virgin.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

people say it's never too late but i'm sure it sucks not having gotten to experienced certain pleasures in your life when you were at your physical prime as a human being


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm a 40-year-old virgin.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Maybe. It's not really a problem for me, seeing as my parents would be pressuring me to have children at that point. I want my own family as well. In the end time will tell if I keep working on getting better or if I get too down in the dumps.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ljubo said:


> I am not sure.
> 
> What if she is really mean.
> 
> ...


The goal is to find all that out before you do anything! Chances are if she doesn't like you or is mean, there would not even be a second date.



Overdrive said:


> Well that's your point, go to prostitutes then if you want to lose you virginity.


It won't do any good. The thing about sex is communication. It's nothing more than a one-way throw-away with a prostitute - FROM the john. Empty! It's not going to improve your "skills". Women don't see sex as a physical act as much as men do. You'd have to meet her halfway and that doesn't happen with a prostitute.

It's NOBODY'S business but your partner's. If she likes you, she's not going to laugh.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I already am a 30 year old virgin. I wouldn't put it pass myself to end up being a 40 year old virgin in 10 years time.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Lost mine at 27 after I got married. I've only had sex with one person. 

Will be two though. I'm now a widow but engaged again.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

This thread depresses me.

I am afraid of being a 90 year old virgin, like terrified. 

Everyone who says I'm still relatively young, be positive, etc, should turn to this thread. What makes me any different from y'all? I knew I was going to be a 90 year old virgin at 14 and it hasn't changed in 10 years, even though my social anxiety is gone. Girls still think I'm retarted/****/unattractive/undatable/dumb/etc.


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

wmu'14 said:


> This thread depresses me.
> 
> I am afraid of being a 90 year old virgin, like terrified.
> 
> Everyone who says I'm still relatively young, be positive, etc, should turn to this thread. What makes me any different from y'all? I knew I was going to be a 90 year old virgin at 14 and it hasn't changed in 10 years, even though my social anxiety is gone. Girls still think I'm retarted/****/unattractive/undatable/dumb/etc.


i thought i would be a virgin forever when i was 14 to but i lost it in high school but it sucked. like really i dont see what the big deal is about it.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah I'm pretty sure about that.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

reese444 said:


> i thought i would be a virgin forever when i was 14 to but i lost it in high school but it sucked. like really i dont see what the big deal is about it.


It's not so much sex itself, but the relationship. I know what friendships are like and those are good. It'd be nice to have that but with a girl plus that physical/emotional aspect that goes with it. I've had ZERO interest from girls and they act like I'm retarted. It makes me upset. I feel like a little kid. Many other people are doing this adult thing, this rite of passage, and it's like I still haven't hit puberty.
But I'd like to know for myself what actual sex is like. It's something I'll only ever be able to imagine.
A girl would date a terrorist over me.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

There is a very good chance that this will happen.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Guaranteed, for several reasons


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

People legitimately FEAR being a certain age and still being a kissless virgin like it's some sort of curse and once you reach a certain age having never done the deed for example 30, then you're some sort of loser or freak and your life is ruined. So many people get in that mindset and then feel like absolute sht because they're insecure about being inexperienced. There was a poster here a while back who said that if he ever ended up a 30 year old virgin, he would kill himself and that he'd rather die than live a life deprived of love. Being very lonely and desperate alters your mindset. Sometimes you have to ask yourself. Do I want a relationship because I fear being alone or do I want a relationship because I want companionship? 

Society is partially to blame, we live in a world where love and sex is everywhere. From porn, to sex songs on the radio, to shtty soap operas, to high school proms, to your cousins bringing their spouses/girlfriends to thanksgiving at grandmas. And this causes people who don't have sex, can't find love, can't even get a reply back, to feel like they're being left out. While "everybody else" is out finding somebody, you feel like nobody likes you. And if nobody likes you, then there must be something wrong you. This causes low self-esteem, loneliness, anger, extreme jealously over those who can get dates no problem, particularly women which is why so many misogynistic men struggle with dating. And as a result, you can't mentally cope with rejection so you don't even try and since you don't try, you get very lonely. This is a cycle many lonely and desperate men (and women) get themselves trapped into. 

Sometimes you have to let go of the fear that you're going to die alone, having never experienced love or sex. I mean it's easy to get in that mindset. And that you're some sort of loser because you can't even get a date while the rest of society seemingly attracts somebody.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Done, next milestone will be 40. Until an accident or premature death (heart failure will be the most likely one) occurs.



xxDark Horse said:


> Society is partially to blame, we live in a world where love and sex is everywhere. From porn, to sex songs on the radio, to shtty soap operas, to high school proms, to your cousins bringing their spouses/girlfriends to thanksgiving at grandmas. And this causes people who don't have sex, can't find love, can't even get a reply back, to feel like they're being left out.


Totally to blame in fact, due to the puppetmasters of the world 'pushing their agenda' aiming for the destruction of traditional family& society values ... without even mentioning dating sites , constant propaganda for polyamory and other sexual stereotypes (especially racial ones) on ads on every media at every corner.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

guys i counted 44 virgins in this forum so far. that really makes me feel better lol (sorry about that!)


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

Xenagos said:


> I want my own family as well..


you're acting as if your entitled to guys being into you.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

Xenagos said:


> LMAO. You're desperate all right and who the f**k said anything about guys? Here's a hint, I'm not attracted to men.


okay, you're acting as if your entitled to women being into you.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

Xenagos said:


> Here's another hint, there's a thing called adoption, sperm banks, and shocker you don't need to be in a relationship! WHAT?! I know!


do not blame your problem on a whole gender, its not a right to get a relationship.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

reese444 said:


> i thought i would be a virgin forever when i was 14 to but i lost it in high school but it sucked. like really i dont see what the big deal is about it.


Most peoples first time sucks because of inexperience. It's like doing anything for the first time, new video game, driving, new job, whatever. It gets better.


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

batman can said:


> Most peoples first time sucks because of inexperience. It's like doing anything for the first time, new video game, driving, new job, whatever. It gets better.


Sex has been horrible for me every time I've had it though. I don't know why, it's part of what makes me suspect I may be completely homosexual. I've never had sex with a guy but the prospect excites me more than with a woman and I've probably had intercourse with women at least 10 times but it still is just horrible to me lol


----------



## Equine24 (Nov 13, 2016)

Probably, even though I wouldn't mind an escort just to feel confident about myself. I'm irritated by having high amounts of sexual arousal and being jealous of the fact that many my age has done it long ago. I mean, I can't even make friends, let alone sleep with someone.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

That ship sailed when I was 17 and I'm going on 9 years of marriage so not a concern.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

I already am one. I regret more never forming a close relationship with anyone though.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

No. I will not be a virgin by that age. It's just not likely.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

:yawn That was almost ten years ago. Forty is the next big milestone.
I don't care. Sex can't be all it's cracked up to be and relationships are a massive pain in the a55 I don't need. All you need is a good imagination. >


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, and you can put any number in there... unless of course I die or get raped (or both)


----------



## DespairSenpai (Jan 19, 2016)

only 2 years and 2 months shy of being a 30 year old virgin, so I'm going to say yes


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

So ravens takes a drive up from Tennessee to Michigan?

Two down, 42 to go?


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I really don't know why stuff like this consumes people, I blame the media & popular culture for filling innocent growing young minds heads with the idea that losing your virginity by set age somehow makes you equal to winning the _Olympics_ or a _Nobel Peace Prize_. Not here to dog on people who it's a legitimate concern for, but still; I just don't see why it's of major importance compared other important things that go on in human life, I'd think once you found someone you really liked, then things like sex count & partners are just a thing of the past, I can understand if this was a post about finding a soulmate (_If you believe in that_) but losing your virginity? it's a one-time thing, nothing in your life changes.


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

Probably 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

